# My "What If" photoshop work



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2010)

I got bored and thought..What if Churchill and Hitler were rappers? so I decided to do a little photoshopping and here is the end result lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2010)

LMFAO!


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 15, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2010)

That's pretty good Timothy!!!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 15, 2010)

Tim, very nice


----------



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2010)

More artwork lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Funny. but we typically avoid political statements unless directly related to the war.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 15, 2010)

What war? I never said any "statements" dude. this is about photoshop and artwork lol


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2010)

Extraordinary skills and sense of joke, Timothy.
Thanks for sharing.
I frankly much admire.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

LMAO x 2


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2010)

Timothy said:


> What war? I never said any "statements" dude. this is about photoshop and artwork lol



Hmmm, last few definately were political statements, especially with the captions. But anyway, great skill "thumbright: 
Liked the Hitler/Churchil one.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work. The last 3 are certainly close to the line with regards to political stuff...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep... funny, but no more please with modern politicians in them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

...back to chipmunks and birds then....oh well!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Tim, nice work with photoshop but I removed that last pic. Not just the language but political comment such as that isn't for the forum. Good work though.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2010)

Agree with Matt..... no more political stuff. This forum is about WW-II aviation, and
we frown on any political statements. Yes.... this is a warning !!

Charles


----------



## Timothy (Nov 22, 2010)

ccheese said:


> we frown on any political statements. Yes.... this is a warning !!
> 
> Charles



Ooooooo I'm so scared. Like I give a goddamn. Ban me for all I care. This place is lame. i'm outta here. So have fun fondling yourselves and fantasizing about your lame forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Ooooooo I'm so scared. Like I give a goddamn. Ban me for all I care. This place is lame. i'm outta here. So have fun fondling yourselves and fantasizing about your lame forum.



If it's that lame mate, why did you come here and joined in the first place?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 22, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Ooooooo I'm so scared. Like I give a goddamn. Ban me for all I care. This place is lame. i'm outta here. So have fun fondling yourselves and fantasizing about your lame forum.



Very mature  Sounds like about fourth grade level to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2010)

See, what people sometimes fail to realize, acting this way, this internet, they're making an *rse of themself,,which.....when (not if) they get banned, we're only gonna help making them looking even worse....

Also, seen the uniform, I don't your granddad would approve off it either...

Anyway....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Ooooooo I'm so scared. Like I give a goddamn. Ban me for all I care. This place is lame. i'm outta here. So have fun fondling yourselves and fantasizing about your lame forum.



.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Ooooooo I'm so scared. Like I give a goddamn. Ban me for all I care. This place is lame. i'm outta here. So have fun fondling yourselves and fantasizing about your lame forum.



Done. Buh-bye


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2010)

...and he wonders why his girlfriend thinks he's a loser.

Nice shottin Eric.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Timothy... get a job douchebag. If you spent as much time trying to find one as you do playing video games, you wouldn't have to rely on your girlfriend to support your ***** lifestyle.

Dickhead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2010)

What a loser. 

He was actually complimented on his work, just asked to not post political stuff bad mouthing politicians and what not so as not to cause a stink. He was even asked politely, and this is how he acts. 

I think he is mad because his mom sent him to his room without dinner or something.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice avatar...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shame, seemed like a decent guy at first.... Oh well, life goes on.




Right, who's next?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Shame, seemed like a decent guy at first.... Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You? Someone has to give you a live outside, you even posted more than Lanc did  (Just kidding Jan, still great to have you around).


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2010)

Touchy, touchy.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Pong (Nov 24, 2010)

Just curious, why does it say that he is still a member? 



Lucky13 said:


> Shame, seemed like a decent guy at first.... Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought so too, well hopefully the next one who'll get banned won't be me.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2010)

Just a minor oversight which has been corrected.

@Njaco:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

LMAO


----------

